# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Liz!

## Moira

Hope you have a wonderful day.  :Grin:  x

----------


## Iffy

Wishing you A Very Happy Birthday Liz ! xx

----------


## Thumper

Happy Birthday sweetie! Hope your day is as wonderful as you are!x

----------


## Liz

Thanks both!  :Smile:    xxx

----------


## Angela

Hello Liz,

Sorry to be so late! 

Hope you had a very happy birthday. :Grin: 

Angela xx

----------


## secrets in symmetry

A belated happy birthday Liz. I hope you received a lot of sweeties.  ::

----------


## Liz

Thanks both!  :Smile:    Sorry for not replying sooner but didn't see your messages before.

----------

